# What's the deal with Avocado ?



## SWHouston (Aug 23, 2013)

I have seen several references that state that Avocado is not recommended for consumption by our Dogs.
I have been using Beneful Healthy Fiesta (a chicken formulae) for one of the choices for my guys, and just now noticed that it had Avocado in it.
Beneful (by Purina) is not an off the wall Brand, and I wonder why they would use something in that formulae which was bad.
I thought I'd get some comments for you guys first, before I started, which may be a less than pleasant conversation with their Customer Service.

Your thoughts will be appreciated,
S.W.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Beneful is not a good food or anything by Purina for that matter. You can go to the dog food rating chart to find a much better dogfood. There's so many ingrediants in this dogfood that are simply awful for a dog's health. Sugar, corn, soy, rice, just to name a few. Rice has been known to contain arsenic. Dogs don't need sugar, so they add that to make the food more appealing. Corn is contaminated with pesticides, wheat should not be included in pet food ever. Chicken-by-product meal doesn't meal real chicken; it can be feathers, skin, bone (pretty much whatever is swept up off the floor). I wouldn't waste my time with customer service as they are just drones that are putting in their 8 hours. It's important in this day and age to read the ingrediants on the back of the bag. Companies can say whatever they want on the front of the bag, but they are regulated by FDA and other agencies to list the ingrediants.

I also wanted to add that this dogfood has an ingredient called "animal digest" which is a flavoring additive. Since it doesn't state which animal it comes from, it could be any animal. I've researched this topic extensively and found that the animals used come from euthanized dogs and cats and dead animals and that's just to name a few.

FDA Information Regarding Beneful Complaints | Truth about Pet Food

Excuse me, Myth? | Truth about Pet Food


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Beneful Dog Food | Review and Rating

I have attached a link to information concerning Beneful dog food. I think using avocadoes is the least of their troubles. I feel like I know how you will feel when you read this because I believed at one time I was feeding my dogs a good food until I learned what was really in it. Dogfoodadvisor.com is just one great website that gives unbiased information concerning available dog foods. If you want further information on what would be some great choices there are plenty of people who would be happy to help. 

BTW, Lisa is right--Thetruthaboutpetfood.com is one of my favorite site for learning info about dog food. I also pay $20./yr to belong to site on there that give detailed info about many dog foods and recalls.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beneful isn't the greatest food. And I don't know why they'd put avocado in it. But avocado can be fatal for dogs. There are much better foods available for your pup. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

And some don't cost much more.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes beneful isn't a great brand at all


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

zellko said:


> And some don't cost much more.


I look at it this way! Either you can pay a little more for a good quality food now or pay high vet bills later for a sick dog or worst yet is to loose your baby way before it's time.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I look at it this way! Either you can pay a little more for a good quality food now or pay high vet bills later for a sick dog or worst yet is to loose your baby way before it's time.


Couldn't agree more! I'm all about feeding high quality food and preventive care such as annual vet visits, labs, titers, ect. I'd rather make sure everything is ok than find out when it's too late. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanted to add that dogfoodanalysis.com is another great reference for dog food ratings. If you click on reviews and type in any dog food, u will see what the rating is from 1 to 6 stars and an explanation why. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

